# Arrrgh. My bank punted me to a new PBR without informing me.Why?



## arashbro (Apr 23, 2013)

For several years, we've been dealing with the same bank and in fact the same personal banking representative (PBR). A few days ago, out of the blue, I received a call from a different PBR in regard to our mortgage which is up for renewal soon. When I questioned why I was receiving a call from this new person, I was told they occasionally do this and it's 'nothing personal', they're just re-balancing. I called my long-time PBR with whom I feel comfortable dealing, who knows our history, is familiar with our accounts and said, "what gives?" why was this done? Her reply was very uninformative and basically left me with the impression that banks just do this sometimes. Now, here's the thing...I might have been born at night, but it wasn't last night(!) and so I can't help feeling like there's more to it than anyone is saying. I have chequing/savings/mtg and brokerage account within the same 'family' of bank, same as we have had from the start. I can't understand what's changed. At the end of the day, I said I didn't want to deal with the new person and they left our accounts with our long-time PBR. Anyone know why banks do this? Is it a net worth 'rating' or some other client-rating thing? I think what upset me the most is that they just arbitrarily and with no notice did this...kind of annoying. But then, I guess I shouldn't be surprised. It IS a bank after all!!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

No surprise. I was a CIBC Imperial service customer. I paid substantial fee for investment management.. They started this business with us except every six months it was someone new...and even more inexperienced. Now our dealings with the bank are limited to a 60 plus free chequing account and a safety deposit box.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

There is a great term that I attribute to Garth Turner [email protected] the nice lady at the bank.

They may be nice to you, but their job is to make money for their employer. 

If thery are really good at it, you may not even know there are other options avaliable worth looking at, that may be often more finanicially in your favour.

Upest about a new person calling you on your mortgage. From the banks perspective, costomers with mortgages are as induvidual as telling a single grain of rice apart from all others in a 50kg sack.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Decide what you want, your old PBR, notice, an apology or hollow promises.
Tell the manager you're not happy and ask them if there is anything they can do. If you're valuable they'll do something, if you're not, they won't bother. Then you know where you stand.

If they say no, you can make a threat or stop using this service.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe she decided to trim her client list and pawned off the clients she didn't like dealing with onto the new PBR


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Time to go DIY.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Notwithstanding all the folksy adverts, at the end of the day I think that the banks are generally arrogant and they take their customers for granted.


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

i've never had a PBR at TDCanadatrust. Their turnover rate is so high that every time I walk in there it's a new crew. I don't really mind tho as I'm mostly an online banker. What's the benefit to a PBR? Nobody cares more about your money than you do...


----------

